# Lab billling and MUE's



## ebond (Jul 29, 2010)

I have been reviewing hospital billing edits for labs billed that are not listed on the CMS MUE list.  Some examples are 83894, 83896, 83898, 86235, 83914, 88185.  Does anyone know of any resources on what these tests are used for and what a unit value is based on. (How many tests are done on one probe, etc.)

Thanks so much for any help.  Have a great day!

Eleanor Bond , CPC, CPC-h


----------

